# Cycle Groups in or near Skipton



## yorkshiregoth (2 Mar 2008)

I will be up North this coming weekend, and was wondering if anyone knows of any clubs or rides taking place next Saturday or Sunday in the Skipton/keighley area?

TIA


----------



## ajc (4 Mar 2008)

There is a general club run from Keighley every sunday morning, I say general because I think there are a number of members from different clubs who meet up and generally blast out somewhere. It might be worth you contacting someone like Aire Valley Cycles as they'll have a better idea of the time and place. Some of their lads go out on the run, they normally they go out around 9:30. 

I usually see them on my way back from Skipton/Grassington.

Hope that helps !


----------



## yorkshiregoth (4 Mar 2008)

cheers


----------

